# Single Hung Meet's Air Conditioner



## XIXIX (May 7, 2011)

ok so i just purchased an air condtioning unit for my apartment and im stuck in this quandry, i have 1 window in my room where the air conditiong unit is going and it is a single hung window BUT the window opening once i remove the bottom sash is too small so im trying to remove the upper sash but cannot for the life of me figure it out it appears to be glued or screwed or nailed in but i cant see any access points to unstick the top sash i wanna leave the frame in but wanna remove both sash's

any ideas?


----------



## inspectorD (May 8, 2011)

If it is an apartment complex, ask the maintinence folks. They know.
As for us here? The only guess I can give is look for removable caps or rails that pop out if the window is vinyl or aluminum. If it is wood, they most likely filled with wood filler any screw holes, or it is painted shut.


----------



## joecaption (May 8, 2011)

And why not just buy an A/C unit that fits. My guess is that the landlord is not going to be very happy when he see that big thing sticking out of the window with plywood or some other material filling in the hole around it.


----------



## XIXIX (May 8, 2011)

joecaption said:


> And why not just buy an A/C unit that fits. My guess is that the landlord is not going to be very happy when he see that big thing sticking out of the window with plywood or some other material filling in the hole around it.



the window only opens to a 9 inch clearance and the ac unit i bought has 12 inches required (its a vinyl window) but cant see where to pop anything off to remove the top sash

i live above a convience store and nobody can really see my windows lol only maintanence person is my landlord who doesnt fix  anything lol


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2011)

the top sash in the cheaper windows do not open.


----------



## RickW (Jun 8, 2011)

Chances are that the window is a single hung window and the top pane does move. Double hung windows are usually more expensive and since you live in an apartment they most likely had single hungs installed to save money.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 8, 2011)

Most apartment complexes do not allow things like this to be installed. I would check with them first as to not lose your deposit over this addition. If it's okay with them, I would contact their handy man to ask about the window itself.


----------

